# Barcellona eliminato dalla Champions. Atletico in semifinale.



## admin (13 Aprile 2016)

Ennesimo capolavoro di Diego Pablo Simeone. L'Atletico Madrid, con una partita eroica, ribalta l'1-2 dell'andata ed elimina dalla Champions i campioni d'Europa in carica del Barcellona.

Risultato finale: 2-0 per i madrileni che accedono alle semifinali di Champions League.


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Aprile 2016)

ah non fanno la bella adesso?...


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

godooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Aprile 2016)

Applausi per Simeone, l'Atletico rispecchia perfettamente la grinta del proprio allenatore.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Aprile 2016)

sto venendo copiosamente
Simeone miglor allenatore dell'universo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo capolavoro di Diego Pablo Simeone. L'Atletico Madrid, con una partita eroica, ribalta l'1-2 dell'andata ed elimina dalla Champions i campioni d'Europa in carica del Barcellona.
> 
> Risultato finale: 2-0 per i madrileni che accedono alle semifinali di Champions League.



Nulla dire... se non che meriterebbero di vincerla... ci vuole un po' di fortuna nel sorteggio, per pescare il City


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> ah non fanno la bella adesso?...



quindi non è passato il barcellona?? la squadra interplanetare più forte del pianeta, del cosmo e dell'universo intero col tridente stratosferico migliore di tutti i tempi e di tutte le galassie dell'universo infinito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2016)

Alla fine era rigore, ma ha dato punizione ed é giusto cosí perché il Barca ha avuto favori al Camp Nou. Chi la fa l'aspetti.
Superdí che giorno triste per i vari catalani Snake, Torros e compagnia...ieri hanno visto ribaltare il risultato dal Real di CR7, oggi esce il Barca di Leo...


----------



## kolao95 (13 Aprile 2016)

Che squadra! Forza Cholo!


----------



## .Nitro (13 Aprile 2016)

Questa è la differenza tra avere un grande allenatore e non avere un allenatore


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Alla fine era rigore, ma ha dato punizione ed é giusto cosí perché il Barca ha avuto favori al Camp Nou. Chi la fa l'aspetti.
> Superdí che giorno triste per i vari catalani Snake, Torros e compagnia...ieri hanno visto ribaltare il risultato dal Real di CR7, oggi esce il Barca di Leo...



credo che oggi non ci verranno a fare visita ahahah..mi dispiace molto per loro detta in sincera onestà


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

immagino le facce dei gobbi all'eliminazione del farsa...


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Aprile 2016)

Ahahhahahahahahahaahahahhahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahaahahahahah


----------



## hiei87 (13 Aprile 2016)

In un calcio sempre più prevedibile e oligarchico, sono queste le imprese che mi fanno pensare valga ancora la pena di seguire questo gioco. 
Grazie Cholo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2016)

Godo


----------



## Hammer (13 Aprile 2016)

Simeone è un genio e ha una società che lo segue e gli crea un progetto intorno. E questi sono i risultati


----------



## Albijol (13 Aprile 2016)

Quando quei ladroni dei Barca perdono, non posso che godere


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2016)

Questo è il calcio vero.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Aprile 2016)

Sogno una finale Atletico-Real con la vendetta dei Colchoneros.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo è il calcio vero.



certe volte sono un po' odiosi anche loro in quanto macellai... però... facendo queste imprese vanno sostenuti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> credo che oggi non ci verranno a fare visita ahahah..mi dispiace molto per loro detta in sincera onestà



Infatti [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] non si é visto sui topic del Real e di Ronaldo. 
Ma quanto ho goduto quando non ha dato il rigore al 90!


----------



## Dany20 (13 Aprile 2016)

Quanto godo che il Barcellona sia uscito. Complimenti al Cholo, un allenatore con gli attributi.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Aprile 2016)

Che lavoro straodinario ha fatto Simeone, veramente da applausi. E questa volta, al contrario di due anni fa, non ha il fardello del campionato, quindi potranno concentrare tutte le energie per la Champions. Sarebbe davvero bello vederli trionfare a San Siro, anche se la strada è ancora lunga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2016)

Simeone é un allenatore pazzesco! Il suo Atletico mi ricorda il calcio di 10 anni fa, ovvero con piú botte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Aprile 2016)

14 aprile 2016, il Milan convoca una conferenza stampa a sorpresa. Galliani e Berlusca si siedono al tavolo sorridenti,Tognaccini trasporta di peso un effigie dalle sembianze di Christian Brocchi. Parte la sigla di Triple H, ma dalle retrovie spunta Diego Simeone col capello laccato all'indietro. Il Cholo da fuoco all'effigie e dalle sue ceneri spuntano Griezmann,Koke e Godin. Il Milan rinasce.

Poi ci svegliamo sudati.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Infatti [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] non si é visto sui topic del Real e di Ronaldo.
> Ma quanto ho goduto quando non ha dato il rigore al 90!



a chi lo dici..che poi doveva buttare fuori iniesta, a proposito lo sai perchè il barca ha perso?? "perchè iniesta non c'è mai quanto conta" ahahhaha torros per me è un genio ahahah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a chi lo dici..che poi doveva buttare fuori iniesta, a proposito lo sai perchè il barca ha perso?? "perchè iniesta non c'è mai quanto conta" ahahhaha torros per me è un genio ahahah



E quando l'arbitro non ha dato il rosso a Iniesta, i giocatori dell'Atletico mica lo hanno accerchiato, come invece hanno fatto loro a Rizzoli quando non ha concesso il rigore. Umiliati anche nell'atteggiamento.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E quando l'arbitro non ha dato il rosso a Iniesta, i giocatori dell'Atletico mica lo hanno accerchiato, come invece hanno fatto loro a Rizzoli quando non ha concesso il rigore. Umiliati anche nell'atteggiamento.



lo stile barca ahahhahah quanto godo, si sentivano in semifinale col real fuori e invece...


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Aprile 2016)

E adesso Ronaldo deve fare il selfie davanti alla tv come ha fatto Lessie

#tornaacasa


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2016)

godo parecchio, grande atletico. 

adesso vediamo se riescono a riprenderli anche in campionato, sarebbe epico.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E adesso Robaldo deve fare il selfie davanti alla tv come ha fatto Lessie
> 
> #tornaacasa



ahahahhahahaha


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Aprile 2016)

Sesto, settimo e ottavo pallone d'oro dopo stasera, vai Mexi


----------



## marionep (13 Aprile 2016)

Ho visto tutta la conferenza stampa di Luis Enrique, analisi lucida della partita, autocritica, nemmeno una domanda dei giornalisti spagnoli sul presunto rigore. Noi italiani ci saremmo scannati per quei 10 centimetri. Siamo delle bestie, e tutto sommato sono contento che il nostro calcio sia ridotto così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2016)

Finalmente, godo. Un po' di novità e imprevedibilità.


----------



## Serginho (13 Aprile 2016)

_ehhh ma non sono preoccupato, tanto poi il Barça li pialla_ multicit. a caso


----------



## Snake (13 Aprile 2016)

Strameritata qualificazione dell'Atletico, in parità numerica sostanzialmente non hanno rischiato nulla in tutto il doppio confronto. Barca arrivato con la spia rossa a questo punto della stagione e contro statistiche alla mano la miglior difesa degli ultimi 15 anni non te lo puoi permettere. Poi a furia di incrociare squadre forti a differenza di qualcun altro prima o poi dovevano andare fuori. 

Adesso si tifa Atletico per la Redenzione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Aprile 2016)

Never gets old


----------



## Torros (14 Aprile 2016)

il calo del barca è attribuibile al fisco, infatti sia Neymar che Messi hanno problemi di questo tipo..


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Aprile 2016)

Non ho potuto vedere la partita, ma quanto godo. GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO a casa i maiali Catalani! A CASAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2016)

L'Atletico vince la Coppa, mi gioco una mano.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Aprile 2016)

Vorrei una finale City-Atletico, sarebe un incubo vedere il Real a San Siro..


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Aprile 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Ho visto tutta la conferenza stampa di Luis Enrique, analisi lucida della partita, autocritica, nemmeno una domanda dei giornalisti spagnoli sul presunto rigore. Noi italiani ci saremmo scannati per quei 10 centimetri. Siamo delle bestie, e tutto sommato sono contento che il nostro calcio sia ridotto così.



Io invece sto leggendo dapertuto i lamenti dei catalani.. per una volta UNA sola volta che hanno svagliato contro


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Che lavoro straodinario ha fatto Simeone, veramente da applausi. E questa volta, al contrario di due anni fa, *non ha il fardello del campionato*, quindi potranno concentrare tutte le energie per la Champions. Sarebbe davvero bello vederli trionfare a San Siro, anche se la strada è ancora lunga.



Sono a soli tre punti dal Barca coi catalani in palese difficoltà..col cavolo che sti leoni qua mollano il campionato e hanno ragione..2 anni fa l'hanno vinto e al secondo di recupero erano campioni d'Europa


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2016)

Due anni fa con Carletto tifavo Real anche se di simpatia avrei preferito l'Atletico...quest'anno i dubbi stanno a zero, l'Atletico Madrid MERITA la Champions più di chiunque altro quest'anno.

Una nota, Simeone è un allenatore straordinario per il modo in cui sa plasmare il gruppo e caricarlo, è un Conte di livello internazionale, non fa gioco spumeggiante ma le sue squadre sono bestie dure da domare per tutti..l'atletico comunque ha una squadra importante e sono una realtà in divenire..se riescono a tenere il cholo (e coi soldi che prende non credo voglia andarsene visto che è pure legato alla maglia) possono davvero aprire un bel ciclo (cosa che già stanno facendo oltretutto)


----------



## Alex (14 Aprile 2016)

grandissimo simeone e tutto l'atletico, finalmente il barca fuori


----------



## smallball (14 Aprile 2016)

grandissima impresa dell'Atletico,a cui va il mio tifo per questa Coppa


----------



## wildfrank (14 Aprile 2016)

Dov'è quel TROLL che diceva di tifare Barcellona? A casa!!!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2016)

Passaggi a vuoto fisiologici per una squadra che ha vinto 4 delle ultime 10 edizioni di Champions League. Ovviamente _chapeau_ per il Cholo ma il mio tifoso resta per Guardiola.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Aprile 2016)

Questo per tutti quelli "il Milan 2003-2007 doveva vincere più Champions" e "il Milan 2003/2007 oggi vincerebbe la Champions a mani basse". 
Il calcio non è una scienza esatta, e soprattutto nelle fasi a eliminazione diretta la forma fisica e la forza mentale contano tantissimo.
Non mi aspettavo questa uscita del Barcellona, e nonostante si tratti di un'impresa gigantesca non riesco a provare troppa simpatia per l'Atletico.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Questo per tutti quelli "il Milan 2003-2007 doveva vincere più Champions" e "il Milan 2003/2007 oggi vincerebbe la Champions a mani basse".
> Il calcio non è una scienza esatta, e soprattutto nelle fasi a eliminazione diretta la forma fisica e la forza mentale contano tantissimo.
> Non mi aspettavo questa uscita del Barcellona, e nonostante si tratti di un'impresa gigantesca non riesco a provare troppa simpatia per l'Atletico.



Comunque volevo dirtelo da un pò, ogni volta il mio cervello invece che prebozzio legge prepuzio.

Battute a parte, la regola delle due CL consecutive continua ad essere valida..... nessuno le vince.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque volevo dirtelo da un pò, ogni volta il mio cervello invece che prebozzio legge prepuzio.
> 
> Battute a parte, la regola delle due CL consecutive continua ad essere valida..... nessuno le vince.


Eheheh, infatti in molti mi chiamano prepuzio! 
Direi che il fatto che spesso esprima opinioni del "bip" non aiuta


----------



## koti (14 Aprile 2016)

Mi auguro che Simeone non alleni mai l'Inter


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Questo per tutti quelli "il Milan 2003-2007 doveva vincere più Champions" e "il Milan 2003/2007 oggi vincerebbe la Champions a mani basse".
> Il calcio non è una scienza esatta, e soprattutto nelle fasi a eliminazione diretta la forma fisica e la forza mentale contano tantissimo.
> Non mi aspettavo questa uscita del Barcellona, e nonostante si tratti di un'impresa gigantesca non riesco a provare troppa simpatia per l'Atletico.



Questo e vero, perche e bastato un piccolo calo nel rendimento di certi giocatori del Barcelona Messi su tutti per uscire della champions e adesso avere anche problemi in lega, il calcio e cosi


----------



## Schism75 (14 Aprile 2016)

Coprire di soldi il cholo no?


----------



## Serginho (15 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Questo per tutti quelli "il Milan 2003-2007 doveva vincere più Champions" e "il Milan 2003/2007 oggi vincerebbe la Champions a mani basse".
> Il calcio non è una scienza esatta, e soprattutto nelle fasi a eliminazione diretta la forma fisica e la forza mentale contano tantissimo.
> Non mi aspettavo questa uscita del Barcellona, e nonostante si tratti di un'impresa gigantesca non riesco a provare troppa simpatia per l'Atletico.



Hai perfettamente ragione, spesso i ragionamenti che tu critichi sono guidati da una faciloneria e superficialità da far paura


----------



## Aragorn (15 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono a soli tre punti dal Barca coi catalani in palese difficoltà..col cavolo che sti leoni qua mollano il campionato e hanno ragione..2 anni fa l'hanno vinto e al secondo di recupero erano campioni d'Europa



Due anni fa erano in testa alla classifica, farsi rimontare sarebbe stato il crollo di un sogno e una mazzata psicologica non indifferente. Ora invece sono dietro, anche se di soli tre punti, ma sempre dietro. Il destino in campionato non è nelle loro mani, quello in Champions sì. Fossi in loro stavolta doserei bene le energie, altrimenti il rischio di finire la stagione a zeru titoli sarebbe molto alto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, spesso i ragionamenti che tu critichi sono guidati da una faciloneria e superficialità da far paura



Non è quello, chi sostiene che si poteva vincere di più lo fa su una base chiara, noi non siamo usciti mai in quegli anni a seguito di un periodo di forma scadente o perché nel doppio confronto siamo stati messi sotto ma solo per via di serate ai confini della realtà (La Coruna e Istanbul) o per furti arbitrali (Camp Nou 2006)

Il Barca le volte che è uscito in questi ultimi anni (Inter, Bayern, Atletico 2 volte) è uscito perché ha cannato in pieno il doppio confronto, c'è arrivato spento o è stato sovrastato in toto dall'avversario che ne aveva di più in quel momento..è molto diverso uscire perché gli avversari "ti battono" e uscire perché ti suicidi tu andando in tilt 8 minuti o facendoti rimontare un 4-1 da una squadra che fa ridere...

Che sia difficile vincere la Champions ci sta, è palese...ma noi in quel periodo per gruppo e singoli avevamo davvero la possibilità di fare un'impresa da anni '70..


----------



## .Nitro (16 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, spesso i ragionamenti che tu critichi sono guidati da una faciloneria e superficialità da far paura



Hai ragione ma non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio,la Champions persa contro il Liverpool e l'eliminazione con il Deportivo sono suicidi veri e propri,è un discorso a parte.


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi miei ma se la Champions League da quando si chiama cosi non è MAI stata vinta da nessuna squadra due volte di seguito un motivo ci sarà, no?!


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio,la Champions persa contro il Liverpool e l'eliminazione con il Deportivo sono suicidi veri e propri,è un discorso a parte.



La partita persa contro il Liverpool è un qualcosa di incredibile, una cosa che non succederà mai più, una coincidenza astrale di episodi completamente a sfavore di una squadra e totalmente a favore dell'altra nel giro di sei minuti.


----------



## Serginho (16 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è quello, chi sostiene che si poteva vincere di più lo fa su una base chiara, noi non siamo usciti mai in quegli anni a seguito di un periodo di forma scadente o perché nel doppio confronto siamo stati messi sotto ma solo per via di serate ai confini della realtà (La Coruna e Istanbul) o per furti arbitrali (Camp Nou 2006)
> 
> Il Barca le volte che è uscito in questi ultimi anni (Inter, Bayern, Atletico 2 volte) è uscito perché ha cannato in pieno il doppio confronto, c'è arrivato spento o è stato sovrastato in toto dall'avversario che ne aveva di più in quel momento..è molto diverso uscire perché gli avversari "ti battono" e uscire perché ti suicidi tu andando in tilt 8 minuti o facendoti rimontare un 4-1 da una squadra che fa ridere...
> 
> Che sia difficile vincere la Champions ci sta, è palese...ma noi in quel periodo per gruppo e singoli avevamo davvero la possibilità di fare un'impresa da anni '70..



Le serate che tu definisci ai confini della realtà sono riconducibili a una forma scadente. Il furto di Barcellona fu un caso isolato, difatti ce la giocammo alla pari e ci andò male solo con quell'episodio, non credo si possa parlare di furto anche perché con quel gol poi saremmo andati ai supplementari e li era ancora tutta da giocare.



> Hai ragione ma non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio,la Champions persa contro il Liverpool e l'eliminazione con il Deportivo sono suicidi veri e propri,è un discorso a parte.



E di contro ti posso dire che l'Ajax si è suicidato contro di noi. Molti guardano solo le sconfitte, ma le vittorie le guardate? Badate bene che come ci è andata male delle volte, ci è andata anche bene altre. La fortuna gira


----------



## .Nitro (16 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Le serate che tu definisci ai confini della realtà sono riconducibili a una forma scadente. Il furto di Barcellona fu un caso isolato, difatti ce la giocammo alla pari e ci andò male solo con quell'episodio, non credo si possa parlare di furto anche perché con quel gol poi saremmo andati ai supplementari e li era ancora tutta da giocare.
> 
> 
> 
> E di contro ti posso dire che l'Ajax si è suicidato contro di noi. Molti guardano solo le sconfitte, ma le vittorie le guardate? Badate bene che come ci è andata male delle volte, ci è andata anche bene altre. La fortuna gira



Le guardo ma sono 2 partite che non fanno testo. Contro l'Ajax la meritavamo noi ed un conto è segnare al 90' dopo che ci hanno ripreso 2 volte un conto è vincere 4 a 1 all'andata e prenderne 4 dal Deportivo al ritorno. Sicuramente la colpa è anche nostra ma considero quelle due partite un caso a parte


----------



## Serginho (16 Aprile 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Le guardo ma sono 2 partite che non fanno testo. Contro l'Ajax la meritavamo noi ed un conto è segnare al 90' dopo che ci hanno ripreso 2 volte un conto è vincere 4 a 1 all'andata e prenderne 4 dal Deportivo al ritorno. Sicuramente la colpa è anche nostra ma considero quelle due partite un caso a parte



Sono cose che purtroppo possono capitare, vedi per esempio il Borussia 2 giorni fa. E' semplicemente il calcio che funziona così


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sono cose che purtroppo possono capitare, vedi per esempio il Borussia 2 giorni fa. E' semplicemente il calcio che funziona così



Esatto, altrimenti basterebbe guardare sulla carta per sapere chi vince ogni partita, invece nel calcio le variabili sono tantissime, in positivo o negativo ed incidono.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Le serate che tu definisci ai confini della realtà *sono riconducibili a una forma scadente*. Il furto di Barcellona fu un caso isolato, difatti ce la giocammo alla pari e ci andò male solo con quell'episodio, non credo si possa parlare di furto anche perché con quel gol poi saremmo andati ai supplementari e li era ancora tutta da giocare.



Forma scadente? Ti pare che quella sera ad Istanbul fossimo in forma scadente scusa? abbiamo dominato per 112 minuti una finale di Champions...e La Coruna idem, stavamo schiantando il campionato e 7 giorni prima li avevamo umiliati...eravamo tutto fuorché fuori forma..
Ripeto, sono state due serate surreali...sucidi così ne ricordo pochi..
Le partite come quella con l'Ajax o il PSV (ma peso anche al Lione) sono match tesi ma "normali" dove, vuoi per esperienza vuoi per classe, alla fine vince la migliore..Si gioca fino al '90 e non abbiamo mai rubato niente..


----------



## Serginho (18 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forma scadente? Ti pare che quella sera ad Istanbul fossimo in forma scadente scusa? abbiamo dominato per 112 minuti una finale di Champions...e La Coruna idem, stavamo schiantando il campionato e 7 giorni prima li avevamo umiliati...eravamo tutto fuorché fuori forma..
> Ripeto, sono state due serate surreali...sucidi così ne ricordo pochi..
> Le partite come quella con l'Ajax o il PSV (ma peso anche al Lione) sono match tesi ma "normali" dove, vuoi per esperienza vuoi per classe, alla fine vince la migliore..Si gioca fino al '90 e non abbiamo mai rubato niente..



Col Deportivo correvamo la metà di loro, nella stessa stagione in coppa Italia prendemmo un 4-0 dalla Lazio per lo stesso motivo, cali fisici risultanti dalla grande cavalcata che stavamo facendo in campionato.
La fortuna fa sempre la sua parte quando vinci in torneo, è semplicemente parte del calcio e della vita in generale


----------



## Gekyn (18 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Col Deportivo correvamo la metà di loro, nella stessa stagione in coppa Italia prendemmo un 4-0 dalla Lazio per lo stesso motivo, cali fisici risultanti dalla grande cavalcata che stavamo facendo in campionato.
> La fortuna fa sempre la sua parte quando vinci in torneo, è semplicemente parte del calcio e della vita in generale



Anche se un pensiero maligno sulla condizione atletica del Deportivo mi gira in testa....poi in quel periodo in spagna.....


----------

